# Dwa cornwall



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

How about this for a major pee take , i asked for some info about getting a DWA from my local council , its £695 +vets , i mean is that the dearest in the whole uk or what ? ! . Wont be getting one at that price ! , am shocked :whip::whip:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Ted mate they telling you rubbish! It's £290 + vets mate. 
Here the website: 
Cornwall Council - Licence - dangerous animals

Apply to the animal welfare department and if they say its more give them a copy of the page and dispute it.


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

Well :censor: me thats some difference , i wont name who the email was from , but thats the price i was given , wonder where the heck that figure came from , will email them back with that link , Thanks loads mate , thats more like it ,glad i posted that when i was teasy now :2thumb:


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

I note they only charge £115.00 for a Licence under the Pet Animal Act 1951 – therefore the charge of £290 is unreasonable. A Council can only recover costs for issuing a licence, not make a profit or use the fee as a deterrent. I would suggest asking them in writing for the justification of the higher cost for a DWAA licence as opposed to a Pet Shop Licence!


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

Thats a very good point Chris , am awaiting an email back from them now , and i'll add that also with my next reply


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

what animal are you after thats dangerous? lol


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

katness said:


> what animal are you after thats dangerous? lol


I really would like a Southern Pacific rattlesnake , just think there fab . Have been in awe of rattlesnakes since i was a boy : victory:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Nicely added and spotted Chris. Fingers crossed and keep us posted!


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

animalstorey said:


> Nicely added and spotted Chris. Fingers crossed and keep us posted!


Will do , and am still waiting for my email reply . Thank you :2thumb:


----------



## Supern3 (Oct 26, 2010)

please keep us posted, will be interesting to find the reasoning for the 600+, and then again the 290....


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

Supern3 said:


> please keep us posted, will be interesting to find the reasoning for the 600+, and then again the 290....



Will do and still not heard anything as yet


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi , sad day had an email this morning saying "where i live it does not fall into the remit of the required space for a DWA " . Have given up , i did think i'd be very lucky to get one but looks like i have to move house to get it . Will just have to look at your pics to get my fix . Thanks for all the help and good wishes though , i did try :surrender:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

what was you going to use for your room? A broom cupboard.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Did the give you any requirements? Could you ask what they do what you to have?


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

leecb0 said:


> what was you going to use for your room? A broom cupboard.



I lined out the shed with plaster board , and insulated it , put in a heater and 6 plug sockets , painted it up and got a second hand double glazed door , with lock and side bar locks , what more can i do ? , its not a case of :cussing: it , and will use it as my "workshop" , am anoyed but can kinda understand it . I know it will fit two 5 ft vivs and a 3ft one or one long 10ft one . Thought that would be enough space but was poo-pooed .

Am well over £100 outta pocket so the mrs is a bit quiet ATM , know thats the sign she's a brewing


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Tedster said:


> I lined out the shed with plaster board , and insulated it , put in a heater and 6 plug sockets , painted it up and got a second hand double glazed door , with lock and side bar locks , what more can i do ? , its not a case of :cussing: it , and will use it as my "workshop" , am anoyed but can kinda understand it . I know it will fit two 5 ft vivs and a 3ft one or one long 10ft one . Thought that would be enough space but was poo-pooed .
> 
> Am well over £100 outta pocket so the mrs is a bit quiet ATM , know thats the sign she's a brewing


Well i can see no reason why they said no, for a soutnern pacific thats plent big enough. If i was you i would ask them for the reasons they deem it not big enough mate, i know of a few peoples rooms that are smaller than what you have described and had no problems getting a dwal. In fact the smallest room i have seen as very small to the point you can stand in the middle and touch all four walls.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

lol Cornwall is one of the most expensive places in the UK to live to my knowledge, I would double check that as someone is obvisouly telling you fibs if that link states otherwise: victory:
still it is expensive for a peice of paper lmao.:bash: but I suppose it would be worth it in the long run.


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

I think the real reason was they dont like giving them out , i know i had to jump through hoops to get my shotgun licence . Its a pain and i feel that at this time its not ment to be


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Tedster said:


> I lined out the shed with plaster board , and insulated it , put in a heater and 6 plug sockets , painted it up and got a second hand double glazed door , with lock and side bar locks , what more can i do ? , its not a case of :cussing: it , and will use it as my "workshop" , am anoyed but can kinda understand it . I know it will fit two 5 ft vivs and a 3ft one or one long 10ft one . Thought that would be enough space but was poo-pooed .
> 
> Am well over £100 outta pocket so the mrs is a bit quiet ATM , know thats the sign she's a brewing


A council cannot refuse a licence without first inspecting the facility!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Many councils don't like giving it. Or put regulations on so it becomes impossible. What did you have to give them? Pictures? Did they come out at all- I'm guessing not?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

I have heard that some places will allow a viv inside a viv with both doors with locks on, it does sound like they are not wanting to give it out but if you really want 1 then you may have to fight for it, at the end of the day you have to see it as your right to be able to keep the animals you want.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thats just BS mate they might not like giving them out but if you have the correct escape proof room and locked enclosure and a good knowledge of what you are after and of course suficiant training then there is no reason for them to not issue you the licence, and whats the point in going through the rigmarole to apply for one if you are just going to give up when they have thrown a little herdle which the guys on this forum can give you the help to overcome?


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

leecb0 said:


> Thats just BS mate they might not like giving them out but if you have the correct escape proof room and locked enclosure and a good knowledge of what you are after and of course suficiant training then there is no reason for them to not issue you the licence, and whats the point in going through the rigmarole to apply for one if you are just going to give up when they have thrown a little herdle which the guys on this forum can give you the help to overcome?



Am all ears mate , anything or info you can give would be awesome , i'm at the end of ideas . In my mind i'm 100% sure of the room i've given and work i've done , just some faceless wonder saying NO and being a pain . I think the room is perfect for what i'm after , whats everyones thoughts please :2thumb:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

I personally have never had a problem getting a DWAL but i know at least three people who have. so it is not impossible and the only person who will stop you getting your DWAL is YOU. If your room is escape proof and the vivariums are secure then thats your first real hurdle over. you are going to proberbly need a fire/smoke alarm and an extingusher. you will need equipment like hooks, pinners, etc and then i take it you have your bite protocols sorted and cage tags etc. And as Chris has said they cant refuse you without looking at the room. Just out of interest what sort of mentoring or training have you had?


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

leecb0 said:


> I personally have never had a problem getting a DWAL but i know at least three people who have. so it is not impossible and the only person who will stop you getting your DWAL is YOU. If your room is escape proof and the vivariums are secure then thats your first real hurdle over. you are going to proberbly need a fire/smoke alarm and an extingusher. you will need equipment like hooks, pinners, etc and then i take it you have your bite protocols sorted and cage tags etc. And as Chris has said they cant refuse you without looking at the room. Just out of interest what sort of mentoring or training have you had?



20 odd years of snake keeping and working in the rep house at a local zoo , i know there not DWA's but big snakes none the less . I have a fire extingusher but not as yet a smoke alarm ( being honest at least ) , have the hooks (x2) and two pinners , cage tags are done , ready to go . Also have a tap inside the shed also . Have been on a mths course for DWAs as it was required for part of the zoo training . Feel safe enough and ready to go


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

So you work at Newquay zoo then? well this should possibly help in your application as being able to work with the snakes you want also you could get Steven Phelp to possibly do your vet inspection, its always good to have friends in the right places...lol. But if i was you i would definatly get back to them and find out the reason for saying NO especially if they have not visited you.


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you , got my brain working again now :2thumb::2thumb:, Will try again in the morning


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Sounds perfect reasons to want and get . Zoo maybe able to write a reference etc.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Tedster said:


> How about this for a major pee take , i asked for some info about getting a DWA from my local council , its £695 +vets , i mean is that the dearest in the whole uk or what ? ! . Wont be getting one at that price ! , am shocked :whip::whip:


Somewhere in Wales is over a grand a year im sure ive read? 

Some councils will put ridiculous requirements in your way to make it completely impractical so you give up and dont get the licence...

Which is insane as most people will just say 'nuts to you then - im keeping them unlicenced...' 

I would call your council - behave yourself on the phone - and explain the situation and your experience. They dont REALLY have any reason to say no and if you speak to the right person you shouldnt have too much trouble.


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

Notts city council are my fav for DWA

​"In order to deal with your application, it will be necessary to obtain a report from an independent veterinary adviser regarding the accommodation to be provided. That fee is included in the sum payable by you and which should be enclosed with this application, and amounts to a total of *£1167.00 *which includes an application fee of £244. At the initial stage of an application it is difficult to envisage the full cost involved and therefore the City Council reserve the right to levy an additional fee in the event of work needing to be done over and above that allowed for in the fee. These fees are payable whether or not a licence is granted, and, except where the City Council so authorise, no refund of fee will be made if the application is refused. In the event of a balance being outstanding, this will be returned to the applicant."

http://www.nottinghamcity.gov.uk/CHttpHandler.ashx?id=1326&p=0


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Dave-Flames said:


> Notts city council are my fav for DWA
> 
> "In order to deal with your application, it will be necessary to obtain a report from an independent veterinary adviser regarding the accommodation to be provided. That fee is included in the sum payable by you and which should be enclosed with this application, and amounts to a total of *£1167.00 *which includes an application fee of £244. At the initial stage of an application it is difficult to envisage the full cost involved and therefore the City Council reserve the right to levy an additional fee in the event of work needing to be done over and above that allowed for in the fee. These fees are payable whether or not a licence is granted, and, except where the City Council so authorise, no refund of fee will be made if the application is refused. In the event of a balance being outstanding, this will be returned to the applicant."
> 
> http://www.nottinghamcity.gov.uk/CHttpHandler.ashx?id=1326&p=0



aye I'm so damn lucky that I live literally at the boundary between Notts city and Broxtowe, inside Broxtowe by two houses. Fee for me? £75 fee for vets inspection and then £120 bi-annually. I was surprised with how cheap it was and the woman who I was dealing with just said that in their view it's better to have a realistic price so that those who have the interest and knowledge to want to keep the species can and have them recorded, then be put off by ridiculous fees and just keep them anyway illegally.

Not got a licence yet, I was just enquiring for specifics as it's frustrating that so many scorpions are DWA. Though...as it stands I'm probably not getting any scorps for a while anyway...:lol2:

that was before the election though, not sure if a Tory MP in now would affect local decision on things like DWA..


----------



## Royalmad (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow that sounds expensive last year when i phoned in my area it were £125.00 + £350 for vet inspection 
But i do no that differnt areas have differnt prices but thats taking the p##s


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I would get a list of prices from every vet in Cornwall saying how much they would charge to come out and visit and then point out high their price is. 
I'm only paying £100 for vet visit for paal. I can see it maybe as mire work for the vet but that's one stupid price.


----------

